# Steely Dan , Josie solo



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

Realized I hadn’t covered Walter Becker yet in my Steely solo series , so here is a a nice clean , simple but interesting one ...
you have to get it in your head cause the timing is so weird lol ... thanks for listening


----------

